# [SOLVED] How to add tabs to Outlook 2010



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

A person brought me her new PC and she told that on her old PC Outlook 2010had different tabs.

She says that for example the "Review" tab is missing.

So my question is how can you add/customize the menu tabs from Outlook 2010?

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: How to add tabs to Outlook 2010*

An Outlook "Add-in" may be responsible for "killing" the tabs ribbon.

Open Outlook
Click _Tools > Trust Centre_
Click "Add-ins" in the left pane
Disable only one at a time till you find the culprit.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: How to add tabs to Outlook 2010*

Sorry for the confussion but the owner of the computer finaly remembered that the Review tab was part of the menu that you get when composing a new message.

Anyway thanks for your help.


----------

